# TIA Portal und kompatible Steuerungen



## rudi_ratlos (26 November 2010)

zur Zeit hört man verschiedenste Gerüchte rund um das neue TIA Portal.
Angeblich wird den kompatiblen Steuerungen in Zukunft ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Es soll nicht nur technisch nicht mehr möglich sein, eine Fremd-CPU anzusprechen,  sondern im Falle eines Falles, falls den Schutz doch jemand knackt, auch patent-rechtlich so abgesichert sein, daß den ganzen Nachbauern das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Weiß da jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## MCerv (26 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> Angeblich wird den kompatiblen Steuerungen in Zukunft ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Es soll nicht nur technisch nicht mehr möglich sein, eine Fremd-CPU anzusprechen,  sondern im Falle eines Falles, falls den Schutz doch jemand knackt, auch patent-rechtlich so abgesichert sein, daß den ganzen Nachbauern das Handwerk gelegt wird.
> 
> Weiß da jemand etwas genaueres?



Soll das etwa heißen, das man mit der V11 keine VIPA-CPU's mehr supporten kann?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> zur Zeit hört man verschiedenste Gerüchte rund um das neue TIA Portal.
> Angeblich wird den kompatiblen Steuerungen in Zukunft ein Riegel vorgeschoben. Es soll nicht nur technisch nicht mehr möglich sein, eine Fremd-CPU anzusprechen,  sondern im Falle eines Falles, falls den Schutz doch jemand knackt, auch patent-rechtlich so abgesichert sein, daß den ganzen Nachbauern das Handwerk gelegt wird.
> 
> Weiß da jemand etwas genaueres?



Wer streut denn diese Gerüchte? Oder gibt es irgendwo Fakten?
Was soll genau patentrechtlich gesichert sein? Die block-privacy?


----------



## rudi_ratlos (26 November 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, das man mit der V11 keine VIPA-CPU's mehr supporten kann?


ja das war der Hintergrund meiner Frage! Ein Standmitarbeiter bei Siemens hat mir folgendes erklärt:
"TIA Portal unterstützt nur Steuerungen, die bis 2007 noch nicht abgekündigt waren. Eine 318 war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits abgekündigt" Die VIPA Speed7 CPUs werden aber, soweit ich weiß, als 318er projektiert...somit keine Kommunikation!


----------



## o.s.t. (26 November 2010)

hab da so das Gefühl, dass der Themenstarter (frisch angemeldet!) ein Insider sein könnte und mal die Meinungen dazu sondieren möchte....

o.s.t.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2010)

Man benötigt dann also weiterhin das herkömmliche Step7 für die älteren Siemens-CPUs?


----------



## rudi_ratlos (26 November 2010)

Insider hin oder her...ich hab sogar noch die Visitenkarte von dem Mitarbeiter am Siemensstand....oooh ich sehe gerade: "Marketing Manager SIMATIC Industrial Automation Systems", kann natürlich sein, daß solche Informationen gezielt gestreut werden.
Aber ich habe schon mal so etwas ähnliches gehört: angeblich soll irgendetwas verschlüsselt übertragen werden und die Verschlüsselung ist patent-rechtlich geschützt.
und was ist mit dem "Original Siemens Equipment" String? Siemens CPUs ab 2007  liefern mit Sicherheit alle diesen String! Darf ein Fremdhersteller diesen String identisch ausgeben?


----------



## derwestermann (26 November 2010)

In der Produktbeschreibung steht aber doch was von Projektierung aller S7-Systeme.
Ich hab' jetzt nicht geschaut, ob nur die neuen.

Aber by the way:

Wer den Software-Update-Service für Step 7 Professional 2010 gekauft hat,
kommt Anfang 2011 in den Genuß des TIA-Portales.
Es gab eine Deadline bis 30. November, bis wohin das Bestellt sein mußte.
Die wird aber verschoben, wohin erfahre ich am Montag.

Bezieht sich auf: 6ES7810-5CC04-0YE2

SIMATIC S7, STEP7 PROF SOFTWARE UPDATE SERVICE IM RAHMEN DIESES  VERTRAGES ERHALTEN SIE EIN JAHR LANG ALLE AKTUELLEN SOFTWARE-VERSIONEN.  DER VERTRAG VERLAENGERT SICH AUTOMATISCH UM 1 JAHR, WENN NICHT 3 MONATE  VOR ABLAUF GEKUENDIGT WIRD. LIEFER- UND LEISTUNGSZEITRAUM: 1 JAHR AB  RECHNUNGSDATUM VORAUSSETZUNG FUER ABSCHLUSS: AKTUELLE VERSION DER  SOFTWARE


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> ..Darf ein Fremdhersteller diesen String identisch ausgeben?


Ich glaube kaum dass ein Fremdhersteller seine Produkte in irgendeiner Form mit "Original Siemens Equipment" auszeichnen darf.

Damit wäre Siemens ja ein toller Schachzug gelungen. Die Anwender werden jedoch nicht so sehr erfreut sein. Dagegen spricht, dass Siemens die Programmiersoftware für gutes Geld und unhabhängig von der Hardware als eigenständiges Produkt vermarktet. Wenn die Software kostenlos mit der Hardware geliefert werden würde, bzw. wenn die Softwarekosten in den Hardwarekosten integriert wären, dann könnte man es verstehen.


----------



## rudi_ratlos (26 November 2010)

wenn man laut derwestermann die Software kostenlos updaten kann, dann könnte das aber so laufen. das ist wahrscheinlich ein einfaches rechenexempel bei siemens! was ist teuer: steuerungskunden an VIPA verlieren oder ein paar Euro weniger Lizenzeinnahmen???


----------



## vierlagig (26 November 2010)

und es gibt doch einen gott! - auch wenn man butter immer noch nicht frittieren kann -.-
dann behalt ich doch das "alte" 5.5er und lass meine kunden nur noch die schnelleren, günstigeren und gut supporteten VIPA CPUs kaufen.

perfekt!


----------



## derwestermann (26 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> wenn man laut derwestermann die Software kostenlos updaten kann, dann könnte das aber so laufen. das ist wahrscheinlich ein einfaches rechenexempel bei siemens! was ist teuer: steuerungskunden an VIPA verlieren oder ein paar Euro weniger Lizenzeinnahmen???


Von Kostenlos war nicht die Rede: Man habe S7 Prof 2010 und den Software-Update-Service, siehe BestellNr, und lasse sich nicht zu viel Zeit.


----------



## derwestermann (26 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und es gibt doch einen gott!


sowieso


vierlagig schrieb:


> dann behalt ich doch das "alte" 5.5er und lass meine kunden nur noch die schnelleren, günstigeren und gut supporteten VIPA CPUs kaufen.
> 
> perfekt!


Ist mir bisher erst einmal gelungen.
Gerade die Automobilisten sind da extrem resistent.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Von Kostenlos war nicht die Rede: Man habe S7 Prof 2010 und den Software-Update-Service, siehe BestellNr, und lasse sich nicht zu viel Zeit.


Ich hatte meinen Siemens-Onkel so verstanden, dass man V11 automatisch bekommt, wenn man den Update-Vertrag der Prof-Version hat. Muß man es nun doch explizit bestellen?


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum dass ein Fremdhersteller seine Produkte in irgendeiner Form mit "Original Siemens Equipment" auszeichnen darf.



Der Text "Original Siemens Equipment" steht schon eine ganze Weile in
den SIEMENS CPUs. Auch der SCF51 hat das Auslesen dieses Bereichs 
schon länger an Bord. 

Eine "Verdongelung" gibt es übrigens bei jedem billigen Drucker, ist also nicht Neues
und wird da auch oft zähneknirschend hingenommen.

Aus Sicht von Siemens wäre eine "Verdongelung" ein logischer Schritt, denn
glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass es zum Beispiel Allen Bradley zulassen würde, das
jemand Konkurenzsoftware oder -hardware verkauft?
Die "US-Freunde" würde dich in die Steinzeit klagen.

Nur beim SIEMENS meckern immer alle gleich los. 
In ein paar Wochen,Monaten,Jahren sind wir schlauer.

Frank


----------



## rudi_ratlos (26 November 2010)

oder VIPA muß den Weg gehen wie damals Netscape gegen den Monopolisten Microsoft. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte Netscape sogar gewonnen, ist aber trotzdem daran pleite gegangen....


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> oder VIPA muß den Weg gehen wie damals Netscape gegen den Monopolisten Microsoft. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte Netscape sogar gewonnen, ist aber trotzdem daran pleite gegangen....



Es hängt viel davon ab, ob SIEMENS die ANDEREN als Multiplikatoren oder als Trittbrettfahrer sieht.

Aber das kann nur bei SIEMENS entschieden werden. 

Das ist am Ende ein Abwägen zwischen "minimalem" Umsatzplus oder "mittelgroßem" Imageverlust.

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2010)

Wo sind eigentlich die Vipianer hier? Die müssten doch zu den ersten V11-Testern gehört haben?


----------



## vierlagig (26 November 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> sowieso



wie gesagt, butter kann man immer noch nicht frittieren!



derwestermann schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher erst einmal gelungen.
> Gerade die Automobilisten sind da extrem resistent.



mein sind da, zum glück, "pflegeleichter" und dafür bin ich ihnen auch sehr dankbar und das bekommen sie auch zu spüren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

Siemens kann sich m. E. aufgrund seiner Marktposition nicht alles
erlauben, was eventuell technisch machbar wäre, siehe dazu hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marktbeherrschende_Stellung


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 November 2010)

Nur mal so (ein bisschen ketzerisch) von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet:

Vipa ist *ganz alleine* das *Risiko* eingegangen *Hardware* zu entwickeln und als *Step7 - kompatibel* zu vertreiben!

Und die, die das kauften waren wohl naiv genug zu glauben dass das "für immer und ewig" so weiterläuft...

Man könnte sich ja auch als Vipa-Kunde WinPLC7 installieren - oder?

Ach, will man nicht? (-> weil man das ja auch noch *extra kaufen müsste* und vielleicht dann nicht mehr alles aus dem Siemens-Regal einsetzen könnte)

Auf der einen Seite will man Siemens wegen des breiten Portfolios an Baugruppen, der Verbreitung, der Marktakzeptanz, den "Goodies" und was auch immer - und auf der Anderen will man am wichtigsten Teil - nämlich der CPU - ein paar Scheine sparen!

Und schaden tut es eher dem Image von Siemens wenn ein AG 2 Wochen nach Abnahme in Stop geht wegen eines FW-Bugs und auf 99% der Hardware steht "Siemens" drauf - da übersieht man als Endkunde plötzlich den Vipa Schriftzug auf der CPU...

Wenn schon Beschweren dann aber doch bei VIPA u.Co. ! 

An Siemens bleibt mir als Kritik dass es schon auch schön wäre wenn man seine "echten" 318er mit der "neuen Software" noch ansprechen könnte - damit würden ja wieder die Falschen bestraft !!!


----------



## rrauch (27 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Der Text "Original Siemens Equipment" steht schon eine ganze Weile in
> den SIEMENS CPUs. Auch der SCF51 hat das Auslesen dieses Bereichs
> schon länger an Bord.
> 
> ...


 
hallo zusammen, ein interessanter Thread!
also ich bin ja bei dem thema etwas vorbelastet, da ich an den S7-kompatiblen CPUs nicht ganz unschuldig bin;-)
ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich schon lange, daß Siemens nie versucht hat, durch Abfragen oder technische Tricks im Protokoll die Zusammenarbeit des Simatic Managers mit einer Nicht-Siemens-Steuerung zu verhindern.


----------



## Paule (27 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch als Vipa-Kunde WinPLC7 installieren - oder?


[OT=on]
Hat sich das mal einer genauer angeschaut?
Ich habe es nur flüchtig gesehen, aber das sah fast so aus wie das TIA-Portal von Siemens
[/OT=off]


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 November 2010)

Na umso besser - wer braucht dann noch Siemens???

Ich glaube eher es will sich keiner anschauen weil es ja auch nicht umsonst ist und weil wohl der Funktionsumfang so ist dass dann die eine oder andere Siemens-Funktionalität nicht mehr gegeben ist die man ja auch nicht aufgeben will...

Und an einer "Komplettlösung" z.B. mit Vipa - also Hard- und Software komplett aus einer Hand scheinen ja recht wenig der Profis interessiert zu sein - warum wohl?

Es kommt natürlich auch stark auf das Preissegement an wo was eingesetzt werden kann / könnte.

Aber bei manchen Aussagen könnte man meinen das der Preis für ein AG nach der Stückliste auf dem Rack kalkuliert wird.

Ab einer gewissen Grenze (und die liegt gar nicht mal soo hoch) ist es völlig unerheblich was eine CPU kostet - da kommt es dann bloß noch drauf an ob man ein paar Tage / Wochen früher oder später fertig ist!!! (was juckt dann noch was die CPU gekostet hat?)

Entschuldigung für meine direkte Art - aber in dem Moment konnte ich nicht mehr anders!


----------



## Cassandra (27 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Nur mal so (ein bisschen ketzerisch) von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet:
> Vipa ist *ganz alleine* das *Risiko* eingegangen *Hardware* zu entwickeln und als *Step7 - kompatibel* zu vertreiben!


Hallo RS,
das ist nicht überspitzt, sondern falsch. Außer VIPA sind noch ein paar andere auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen. Sieh dir mal folgende Links an:  
BERTHEL, IBH SOFTECH, Helmholz, APROTECH, MHJ-Software...

Klar hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Würde es aber die Firmen nicht geben, könnte  Siemens seine Vormachtstellung noch unverschämter ausnutzen.  


rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> zur Zeit hört man verschiedenste Gerüchte rund um das neue TIA Portal.
> Angeblich wird den kompatiblen Steuerungen in Zukunft ein Riegel  vorgeschoben. Es soll nicht nur technisch nicht mehr möglich sein, eine  Fremd-CPU anzusprechen,  sondern im Falle eines Falles, falls den Schutz  doch jemand knackt, auch patent-rechtlich so abgesichert sein, daß den  ganzen Nachbauern das Handwerk gelegt wird.





IBFS schrieb:


> Es hängt viel davon ab, ob SIEMENS die ANDEREN als Multiplikatoren oder als Trittbrettfahrer sieht.


 Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Wer bisher Siemens-Treu war und zur kompatiblen Hersteller wechselt, geht „nur ein bisschen Fremd“. Die Rückkehr ins Siemens- Lager ist bisher leicht, da die Software ohne große Anpassungen übernommen werden kann.
Wenn alle „bisher Siemens- Kompatiblen“ zu CoDeSys abwandern, weil sie ansonsten ein 3. System vermarkten müssten, tut sich der Konzern bestimmt keinen Gefallen.  
Ich würde generell begrüßen, wenn sich mehr Hersteller an den IEC 61131-3 Standard halten würden. Mit der Austauschbarkeit von Software ist es leider auch in der CoDeSys- Welt nicht weit her...:???:



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Grenze (und die liegt gar nicht mal soo hoch) ist es  völlig unerheblich was eine CPU kostet - da kommt es dann bloß noch  drauf an ob man ein paar Tage / Wochen früher oder später fertig ist!!!  (was juckt dann noch was die CPU gekostet hat?)


Stimmt, ab einer gewissen Grenze ... fühle ich mich verarscht. ...dann ist es völlig unerheblich was eine CPU kostet...
LG Cassandra


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 November 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo RS,
> das ist nicht überspitzt, sondern falsch. Außer VIPA sind noch ein paar andere auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen. Sieh dir mal folgende Links an:
> BERTHEL, IBH SOFTECH, Helmholz, APROTECH, MHJ-Software...


 
Da hab ich mich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt- natürlich weiss ich davon - Vipa wurde davor halt wieder mal mal als das "Paradebespiel" auserkoren...

Das trifft sicherlich auch auf die anderen zu - jedoch bei Vipa bin ich mir sicher weil ich deren Paket schon mal genauer unter die Lupe nahm.

Ich habe nichts gegen Vipa, auch wenn das jetzt manche denken werden.

Mir geht´s hier nur um diese Debatte wegen der Softwaresperre!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 November 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ...Stimmt, ab einer gewissen Grenze ... fühle ich mich verarscht. ...dann ist es völlig unerheblich was eine CPU kostet...
> LG Cassandra


 
Auch hier möchte ich noch mal klarstellen dass es mir nicht egal ist was eine CPU kostet.

Es geht um die Preisdifferenz -> und die ist oft relativ gering.

Diese reine Differenz ist - bezogen auf ein Gesamtprojekt (Teile + Arbeit) - in den allermeisten Fällen vernachlässigbar.


----------



## rudi_ratlos (27 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Auch hier möchte ich noch mal klarstellen dass es mir nicht egal ist was eine CPU kostet.
> 
> Es geht um die Preisdifferenz -> und die ist oft relativ gering.
> 
> Diese reine Differenz ist - bezogen auf ein Gesamtprojekt (Teile + Arbeit) - in den allermeisten Fällen vernachlässigbar.


 
...das mag bei einem Anlagenprojekt richtig sein. Im Maschinenbau werden aber Steuerungen dann in Serie verbaut, hier spielen dann die reinen Hardware-Kosten eine Rolle.
..eigentlich sind die Lizenzkosten für das Engeneering-Tool unerheblich. Das kauft man nur ein paar Mal, macht aber viele Projekte/Anlagen damit. Dadurch spielt der Preis für die Software kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> ...das mag bei einem Anlagenprojekt richtig sein. Im Maschinenbau werden aber Steuerungen dann in Serie verbaut, hier spielen dann die reinen Hardware-Kosten eine Rolle.
> ..eigentlich sind die Lizenzkosten für das Engeneering-Tool unerheblich. Das kauft man nur ein paar Mal, macht aber viele Projekte/Anlagen damit. Dadurch spielt der Preis für die Software kaum eine Rolle.


 
Wenn wir dann im Serienmaschinengeschäft sind und es um jeden € geht,
sollte mann *nicht* die Weltweite verfügbarkeit von Hardware und Fachleuten
vernachläsigen.

Um die Kosten für einen CPU Tausch mit Flug nach Übersee wieder rein-
zuholen muß mann schon einige CPU's verbauen.


----------



## rudi_ratlos (28 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann im Serienmaschinengeschäft sind und es um jeden € geht,
> sollte mann *nicht* die Weltweite verfügbarkeit von Hardware und Fachleuten
> vernachläsigen.
> 
> ...


 
wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, dann besser Siemens verbauen.
Selbst wenn die genausooft ausfallen sollten, kann einen niemand einen Fehler vorwerfen. Wolltest du Geld sparen und hast die Entscheidung pro VIPA getroffen und hinterher gibt es Probleme mit Ausfällen, dann wirst du von deinen Vorgesetzten einen Kopf kürzer gemacht


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn wir dann im Serienmaschinengeschäft sind und es um jeden € geht,
> sollte mann *nicht* die Weltweite verfügbarkeit von Hardware und Fachleuten
> vernachläsigen.
> 
> ...



Aber da hasst du bei Siemens nicht unbedingt die besseren Karten! Ich hab schon 10 Tage in Saudi Arabien auf Ersatzteile von Siemens gewartet (vertretung vor Ort) wären die Ersatzteile anderer Hersteller nach 3 Tagen da waren ( wurden in Deutschland per Express verschickt, bei Siemens hats halt länger gedauert!)


----------



## MCerv (28 November 2010)

Wenn man z. B. nicht mehr auf VIPA CPU's bei bestehenden Anlagen kommt ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Wir haben in der Vegangenheit auch die ein oder andere VIPA-CPU verbaut und unsere Kunden erwarten natürlich das wir *diese supporten können*.

Inzwischen sind wir wieder zu SIEMENS zurückgekehrt (hat div. Gründe), aber ich kann und möchte doch nicht beide Softwarevarianten, Step7 V11 und V5.5 bzw. die VIPA Software, auf einem Rechner sauber betreiben. Ok, es gibt VM-Ware, ich möchte aber kein Softwaregehampel nur weil da noch die eine oder andere VIPA im Feld ist. Klar sag jetzt der ein oder andere von Euch, dann tausch doch CPU's und wer bezahlt mir das?

*Kurz das ist doch ganz große Sch...*

Wenn das nun so sein sollte, sollte sich SIEMENS mal fragen. ob das klever war! Na schön als Marktführer in Deutschland und Europa können die sich das vermutlich sogar leisten. Nur falls ich und vielleicht auch der ein oder andere aus diesem Grunde bei der V5.5 bleiben hat SIEMENS genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Und schließlich will SIEMENS ja auch seine Produkte vermarkten.

Bleibt zu hoffen das die Anlagen im Feld (sprich alte CPU's) von dieser Umstellung verschont bleiben und SIEMENS das nur irgendwie bei den neuen CPU's verhindert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 November 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> Wenn man z. B. nicht mehr auf VIPA CPU's bei bestehenden Anlagen kommt ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Wir haben in der Vegangenheit auch die ein oder andere VIPA-CPU verbaut und unsere Kunden erwarten natürlich das wir *diese supporten können*.
> 
> Inzwischen sind wir wieder zu SIEMENS zurückgekehrt (hat div. Gründe), aber ich kann und möchte doch nicht beide Softwarevarianten, Step7 V11 und V5.5 bzw. die VIPA Software, auf einem Rechner sauber betreiben. Ok, es gibt VM-Ware, ich möchte aber kein Softwaregehampel nur weil da noch die eine oder andere VIPA im Feld ist. Klar sag jetzt der ein oder andere von Euch, dann tausch doch CPU's und wer bezahlt mir das?
> 
> ...



Das Problem besteht ja dann nicht nur mit den Vipa CPUs sondern auch mit den schon abgekündigten Siemens Modellen da diese ja angeblich auch nicht mehr gehen sollen. Wer weiss aber schon was da noch genau passiert, mal abwarten bis das ganze released wird (Und das kann ja bei Siemens noch länger dauern!)


----------



## Paule (28 November 2010)

MCerv schrieb:


> aber ich kann und möchte doch nicht beide Softwarevarianten, Step7 V11 und V5.5 bzw. die VIPA Software, auf einem Rechner sauber betreiben.


V11 & V5.5 zusammen, finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm und soll laut Siemens auch parallel funktionieren.
Ist halt dann wie Protool und Flex.

Schlimm wird es doch erst wenn ich bei einer bestehenden "alten" Anlage ein neues Panel oder eine neue CPU einbauen will, diese aber nur noch mit der neuen Version projektiert werden kann, aber die restliche Hardware zu alt für die neue Version ist.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> V11 & V5.5 zusammen, finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm und soll laut Siemens auch parallel funktionieren.
> Ist halt dann wie Protool und Flex.
> 
> Schlimm wird es doch erst wenn ich bei einer bestehenden "alten" Anlage ein neues Panel oder eine neue CPU einbauen will, diese aber nur noch mit der neuen Version projektiert werden kann, aber die restliche Hardware zu alt für die neue Version ist.



Passt ja auch irgend wie: V11 + V11/2  Die Frage ist nur, ob es zu V12 auch eine V12/2 geben wird.


----------



## D-DNRN (28 November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt gut zum bisherigen Verlauf der Diskussion passt, aber mit der V11 muss man sich bestimmt auch erst mal anfreunden.

Wenn die nicht MIT GROSSEN SCHRITTTEN besser läuft als die jetzige V10.5 an S7-1200, dann wird Siemens mit dem Verkauf der Software nicht viel Freude haben.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannnt auf die V11 (in meinen Händen), mit der V10.5 ist das produktive Arbeiten jedenfalls nicht so ohne weiteres möglich. 
Für Software im Jahre 2010 fehlen da einfach viel zu viele Dinge die totale Basics wären: UNdo/REdo Copy and Paste an total vielen Stellen, Import Export, usw usw usw ....  
... und von der Geschwindigkeit habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen!

Wenn das bei der V11 so ist werden sich nicht viele täglich damit rumärgern wollen und noch sehr sehr lange bei V5.4/V5.5 bleiben wollen oder besser müssen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Schlimm wird es doch erst wenn ich bei einer bestehenden "alten" Anlage ein neues Panel oder eine neue CPU einbauen will, diese aber nur noch mit der neuen Version projektiert werden kann, aber die restliche Hardware zu alt für die neue Version ist.



Diesen Fall hatte Ich schon bei z.B: Sick Scannern: neuer Scanner mit Sopas, die anderen am Gateway mit CLV Setup....
Dort Funktionierts zumindest, aber schön ist anders... Mal gespannt wie das bei der SPS Projektierung dann wird...


----------



## MSB (28 November 2010)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht MIT GROSSEN SCHRITTTEN besser läuft als die jetzige V10.5 an S7-1200, dann wird Siemens mit dem Verkauf der Software nicht viel Freude haben.
> 
> Wenn das bei der V11 so ist werden sich nicht viele täglich damit rumärgern wollen und noch sehr sehr lange bei V5.4/V5.5 bleiben wollen oder besser müssen.



Kennst du Flex, also die Entwicklung von 2004 bis Heute?
Damit hätte sich der überwiegende Teil deiner Argumentations-Kette nämlich erledigt.

Die Frage nur, die eigentlich jeden Interessiert:
Wir das ganze eine Drama ala Flex, oder bekommt es Siemens diesmal wirklich auf die Reihe von anfang an was halbwegs vernünftiges abzuliefern?
Falls das ein Drama ala Flex wird, wird sicher interessant sein, wie der Markt reagieren wird ...

Das Problem im Allgemeinen Step7 hat seit V5.1 eine Entwicklung genossen,
dahingehend das keine wesentlichen Änderungen mehr stattgefunden haben,
jedenfalls keine die man als User groß bemerken würde.

Ein Paar neue, sinnvolle/notwendige (z.B. Profinet) Funktionen sind dazu gekommen, der Rest war imho überwiegend Fehlerbehebung.

Nun, an einer Stelle, wo man Step7 endlich als wirklich ausgereift bezeichnen könnte,
kommt das TIA-Portal, optisch auf den mehr schlecht als Recht umgesetzten Step7-Basic basierend.

Gemäß der Flex-Logik ist es nun also noch eine Frage von 1-2 Jahren nach Markteinführung von TIA,
bis es CPU's gibt, welche sich ausschließlich mit TIA programmieren lassen.
Nach weiteren 2 Jahren gibt es überhaupt nur noch CPU's die mit TIA programmierbar sind,
und Step7 wird höchst offiziell abgekündigt, bzw. ist für Neuprojekte dann ohnehin nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Schaun mer mal ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die genausooft ausfallen sollten, kann einen niemand einen Fehler vorwerfen. Wolltest du Geld sparen und hast die Entscheidung pro VIPA getroffen und hinterher gibt es Probleme mit Ausfällen, dann wirst du von deinen Vorgesetzten einen Kopf kürzer gemacht



Stimmt, das ist schon seit 20 Jahren so.

Nimmst Du was "Kompatibles" und es funktioniert nicht: 
"Hättest halt Siemens nehmen sollen." 

Nimmst Du Siemens und es funktioniert nicht: 
"Das ist eben so."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Nur mal so (ein bisschen ketzerisch) von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet:
> 
> Vipa ist *ganz alleine* das *Risiko* eingegangen *Hardware* zu entwickeln und als *Step7 - kompatibel* zu vertreiben!



Liebe Siemens-Fans, die nie etwas anderes kaufen würden – auch 
Ihr seid Nutznießer der ganzen "Nachbauer" und "Trittbrettfahrer". 

Die sind nämlich die eigentlichen innovationstreibenden Kräfte im 
Umfeld von Step 7 (und früher Step 5).

Ein paar Beispiele


Als 1993 von Process Informatik und Deltalogic die 
ersten Lösungen zur S5-Fernwartung vorgestellt 
wurden, hat Siemens seine Kunden davor gewarnt,
SPS-Programme über eine Telefonleitung zu ändern ...
viel zu gefährlich.
Von Helmholz und Process-Informatik gab es die 
USB-MPI-Adapter ca. 2 Jahre früher.
Bei der Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit der CPU hat 
Vipa gezeigt, dass es auch richtig flott gehen kann
Und welcher zufriedene Benutzer will auf seine Netlinks 
verzichten?

Ohne die Wettbewerber wäre die Innovationsrate näher an 
Null als am heutigen Stand. Und davon hätte keiner von
uns einen Vorteil.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 November 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Liebe Siemens-Fans, die nie etwas anderes kaufen würden – auch
> Ihr seid Nutznießer der ganzen "Nachbauer" und "Trittbrettfahrer".
> 
> Die sind nämlich die eigentlichen innovationstreibenden Kräfte im
> ...


 
Ich finde man sollte zwischen Adaptern / Zusatzbaugruppen und Kernkomponenten ein wenig unterscheiden.

Ich finde sogar dass dieses Segment ideal für kleinere pfiffige Unternehmen geeignet ist weil sie einfach viel flexibler sind (zumindest könnten wenn sie wollten).

Bei den CPUs hat sich leider oft genug gezeigt dass Zykluszeit nicht alles ist (es gibt zwar solche Fälle...)

Hier ist der wesentliche Unterschied für mich:

Einen Programmieradapter z.B. kann ich in den Müll werfen wann ich will - er verbleibt i.d.R. nicht auf der Kundenseite und stellt einen verschmerzbaren Wert dar. Wenn ich am nächsten Tag mit einem anderen Adapter weitermache muss ich mich weder umgewöhnen noch kräht irgend ein Hahn danach.

Ich sagte ja bereits dass ich nichts gegen Vipa oder sonst wen habe - Vipa ist ja sogar quasi ein kleiner Vollsortimenter.

Aber es wird eben suggeriert dass man ja deren Software gar nicht braucht weil man ja schon Step7 von Siemens hat - und wenn irgendwas im Zusammenspiel nicht klappt dann wird über Siemens hergezogen was denen wohl einfällt und bla blubber ...


----------



## IBFS (28 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte zwischen Adaptern / Zusatzbaugruppen und Kernkomponenten ein wenig unterscheiden.



Das sehe ich genauso. 

Im Übrigen kann ich allen, die so mit SIEMENS ihre Probleme haben mal empfehlen zu Anderen Vollsortimentern zu schauen.

Da gibt es sehr gute Insellösungen aber nichts was nur annähernd mit TIA
zu vergleichbar wäre. Auch wenn die nicht näher genannten Firmen das
anderes sehen mögen.  

Das ich aber bzgl. SIEMENS die aktuellen Entwicklungen mit einer gewissen Skepsis betrachtet, kann ich auch nicht verbergen.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso.
> 
> Im Übrigen kann ich allen, die so mit SIEMENS ihre Probleme haben mal empfehlen zu Anderen Vollsortimentern zu schauen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben letztens mal bei einen Projekt, 
anstatt flexibel, Visiwin von Inosoft genutzt,
das lief irgendwie stabiler und konnte 
wesentlich mehr. 
Die Hardware von Siemens, hat schon lange
den Qualitäts Anspruch verlassen, den Sie
mal zu S5 Zeiten mal hatten. 
Gerissene Panels (die kennst du ja Frank), dann
die Firmenware Stände der geliebten S7 Steuerungen
sagen alles aus, das lässt sich lesen wie ein
spanender Kriminalroman.


----------



## IBFS (28 November 2010)

@HvdR
Wenn du wüßtest, wie viele Panels garnicht von SIEMENS kommen.
Im Positiven wie im Negativen, SIEMENS wird das aber nicht offen 
sagen.  

Frank
​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> @HvdR
> Wenn du wüßtest, wie viele Panels garnicht von SIEMENS kommen.
> Im Positiven wie im Negativen, SIEMENS wird das aber nicht offen
> sagen.
> ...



Sind sie ja selber schuld wenn sie schlechte
Qualität vermarkten, oder ich bin selber schuld
das ich die such noch einkaufe


----------



## MCerv (29 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Die Hardware von Siemens, hat schon lange den Qualitäts Anspruch verlassen, den Sie mal zu S5 Zeiten mal hatten.



Und das Schlimme ist, das die großen Industriefirmen dennoch im Pflichtenheft auf SIEMENS bestehen! Das ist wie ein Bumerang.

Aber ich muss auch sagen, das ich in den letzten 10 S7-Jahren nur eine von zig SIEMENS CPU's getauscht habe. Die Panels sind da deutlich anfälliger. Bei VIPA waren leider innerhalb von 2 Jahren min. 5 CPU mit denen wir Probleme hatten. Und das akzeptieren die Kunden bei aller Perfomancesteigerung nicht wirklich! Verständlicherweise!


----------



## rrauch (29 November 2010)

also ich hatte kürzlich auch mal das zweifelhafte "Vergnügen" mit einer S7-1200 inklusive Programmierpacket zu arbeiten. Die Software ist in dem aktuellen Stand schlicht eine Katastrophe! Vieles funktioniert einfach noch nicht, oft sind Buttons einfach nicht mehr klickbar, die Geschwindigkeit ist (nagelneuer Intel i5 Notebook) ein Trauerspiel. Es sieht so aus, als ob Siemens damit viel zu früh in den Markt gegangen ist. Evt. ist es auch eine Fehlentscheidung, auf .NET zu setzen.
Soweit ich verstanden habe, wird das TIA Portal weitgehend die selbe Software sein. Wenn sich da bis zur Markteinführung nicht grundsätzlich was verbessert, hat Siemens sowieso schlechte Karten, andere Hersteller auszugrenzen. Dann bleiben die Kunden nämlich beim aktuellen Simatic Manager.


----------



## MCerv (29 November 2010)

rrauch schrieb:


> also ich hatte kürzlich auch mal das zweifelhafte "Vergnügen" mit einer S7-1200 inklusive Programmierpacket zu arbeiten. Die Software ist in dem aktuellen Stand schlicht eine Katastrophe! Vieles funktioniert einfach noch nicht, oft sind Buttons einfach nicht mehr klickbar, die Geschwindigkeit ist (nagelneuer Intel i5 Notebook) ein Trauerspiel. ...



Ja das kennen wir alle doch noch von WinCCflex (ab V. 2004), war es da nicht auch so? Unzählige Versionen später, jedoch mit weniger Performance wie bei ProTool, läuft WinCCflex (mit wenigen BUG's) nun. Man sollte meinen das SIEMENS dazugelernt hat, wohl eher Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 November 2010)

rrauch schrieb:


> Evt. ist es auch eine Fehlentscheidung, auf .NET zu setzen.



Würde Ich nicht sagen. Man siehe sich dazu das aktuelle Visual Studio 2010 an. Ist teils in .NET und WPF geschrieben... Aber diese Version war auf jeden Fall ein gewaltige Schritt nach vorne!

Habe mir aber auch schon das aktuelle TIA Portal (10.5) angesehen, und muss sagen Ich finde die Performance und die Übersicht grauenhaft, hoff das dies mit V11 weitaus besser wird. Das einzige was mir gefallen hat war, das Ich nun endlich mehrere Bildschirme verwenden kann.


----------



## rrauch (29 November 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> ...Habe mir aber auch schon das aktuelle TIA Portal (10.5) angesehen, und muss sagen Ich finde die Performance und die Übersicht grauenhaft, hoff das dies mit V11 weitaus besser wird. Das einzige was mir gefallen hat war, das Ich nun endlich mehrere Bildschirme verwenden kann.


 
achso, TIA Portal ist schon verfügbar? dann müssten wir hier ja gar nicht mutmassen. Es gibt dann bestimmt jemanden, der TIA Portal schon hat und jemanden, der eine VIPA Steuerung hat. Sollte man einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## o.s.t. (29 November 2010)

rrauch schrieb:


> achso, TIA Portal ist schon verfügbar?


ja, aber nur das bisherige V10.5 für die S7-1200.
Das neue V11 von der Messe wird wohl noch einige Wochen/Monate dauern...

o.s.t.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 November 2010)

rrauch schrieb:


> achso, TIA Portal ist schon verfügbar? dann müssten wir hier ja gar nicht mutmassen. Es gibt dann bestimmt jemanden, der TIA Portal schon hat und jemanden, der eine VIPA Steuerung hat. Sollte man einfach mal ausprobieren!



Hab doch geschrieben: 10.5, mit diesem gehen nur 1200er SPSen


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 November 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ja, aber nur das bisherige V10.5 für die S7-1200.
> Das neue V11 von der Messe wird wohl noch einige Wochen/Monate dauern...
> 
> o.s.t.


Wobei hier in der Kürze der Zeit natürlich keine Quantensprünge mehr zu erwarten sind...

Dem .net-Framework kann auch nicht die Schuld gegeben werden.

Es ist leider so das bei so einem großen Projekt (was natürlich dementsprechend lange dauert) die .net-Version mit der begonnen wurde bei Release schon wieder veraltet ist.

Die .net 1.0 (da hat glaube ich niemand was ernsthaftes damit rausgebracht) bzw 1.1 taugte gerade mal für kleine Progrämmchen die dann auch noch extrem langsam waren -> Daher auch die Misere mit WinCC flexible (es war einfach noch zu früh)

Jetzt haben aber diverse Firmen gezeigt dass man auf .net-basis durchaus brauchbare Sachen machen kann (also auch mächtige)

Die Vorzeichen stehen also zumindest schon mal besser da .net eben auch seinen Weg gegangen ist...

Ich finde man darf so eine Neuentwicklung nicht in jedem Punkt mit der alten (im Kern grundverschiedenen) vergleichen.

Man sollte vielmehr es aus neuen Blickwinkeln betrachten - wobei ich jetzt weder die 10.5 kenne noch auf der Messe war (ich lass mich also mal komplett überraschen)

WinCC flexible zumindest kenne ich seit dem ersten Tag und hoffe doch sehr dass sich das nicht wiederholt!


----------



## ChristophD (29 November 2010)

rrauch schrieb:


> achso, TIA Portal ist schon verfügbar? dann müssten wir hier ja gar nicht mutmassen. Es gibt dann bestimmt jemanden, der TIA Portal schon hat und jemanden, der eine VIPA Steuerung hat. Sollte man einfach mal ausprobieren!


 

TIA Portal V10.5 gibt es schon länger, mittlerweile sogar ein SP2 und Update1.
Allerdings können damit nur die S7-1200 CPU's projektiert/bearbeitet werden, mit V11 soll dann der Support für S7-300/S7-400 kommen.


----------



## MSB (29 November 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wobei hier in der Kürze der Zeit natürlich keine Quantensprünge mehr zu erwarten sind...



Wenn man sich jetzt mal die reale (nicht umgangssprachliche) Bedeutung des Wortes "Quantensprung" zu gemüte führt,
dann ist es genau das was zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (29 November 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung auf welchem NET-Framework das TIA Portal V10.5 basiert?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jetzt mal die reale (nicht umgangssprachliche) Bedeutung des Wortes "Quantensprung" zu gemüte führt,
> dann ist es genau das was zu erwarten ist.


 
He He, das musste ich gleich mal recherchieren:



> *Der Quantensprung: die zweifelhafte Karriere eines Fachausdrucks*
> 
> Die sprachlichen Dummheiten sterben nicht aus
> 
> ...


 
Quelle:
http://www.zeit.de/1996/19/quanten.txt.19960503.xml

Man lernt wohl nie aus


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 November 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung auf welchem NET-Framework das TIA Portal V10.5 basiert?


 
Das müssten die wissen die eine CD haben - steht bei den Systemvoraussetzungen...

Ich schätze (immer noch) 2.0


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 November 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung auf welchem NET-Framework das TIA Portal V10.5 basiert?



Also Ich habs mal nachgesehen, ja ist Framework 2.0!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 November 2010)

*Wpf...*

Und Ich dachte die neue Oberfläche wäre WPF Bassierend... Kann aber bei Framework 2.0 ja nicht sein, WPF kam ja erst mit 3.5 oder?


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (30 November 2010)

Microsoft rät selber davon ab, WPF in größeren Anwendungen zu verwenden (zu lahm, nicht dafür konzipiert). Das VS2010 hat z.B. gefühlt nur 1/3 der Geschwindigkeit von VS2008, erst recht in einer VM.

Ich tippe mal, dass das TIA V11 .Net v2.0 verwendet, werde morgen schauen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2010)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Microsoft rät selber davon ab, WPF in größeren Anwendungen zu verwenden (zu lahm, nicht dafür konzipiert). Das VS2010 hat z.B. gefühlt nur 1/3 der Geschwindigkeit von VS2008, erst recht in einer VM.
> 
> Ich tippe mal, dass das TIA V11 .Net v2.0 verwendet, werde morgen schauen.



Wo steht das? Ist dann VS2010 eine kleine Anwendung? Oder gilt diese Anweisung nur für Microsoft-Kunden und nicht für Microsoft selber?


----------



## maxi (30 November 2010)

Habe aus einer anonymen Siemens Quelle die Info das die Vipa Steuerungen weiterhin mit TIA Projektiert/Programmiert werden können.

Auch die Siemens 318 soll natürlich funktionieren.

Ob noch weiterhin OP7 OP17 Projektiert werden können offen.

Persönlich kann Ich den Ratschlag geben:
"Schau ma mal, dan sehn wir schon!"

Grüße


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (30 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


Es gibt Abteilungen, die neue Technologien evaluieren und die haben mit einem MS-Vertreter darüber gesprochen.





Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist dann VS2010 eine kleine Anwendung?


Als Vollausbau (Ultimate) eine 2,3GB-ISO. Teils in .Net, teils MFC.





Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Oder gilt diese Anweisung nur für Microsoft-Kunden und nicht für Microsoft selber?


Die haben es gewagt, vielleicht war der Glaube an die Technologie doch zu stark (haben es schließlich mitentwickelt).

TIA V11 verwendet übrigens das .Net 3.5 SP1. Allerdings keine der neuen Technologien (WPF / WCF / Workflow / Linq). Sprich sie setzen praktisch das 2.0er Framework ein.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Dezember 2010)

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Microsoft rät selber davon ab, WPF in größeren Anwendungen zu verwenden (zu lahm, nicht dafür konzipiert).



also wenn Ich mir diese Seite hier: http://10rem.net/blog/2010/10/28/the-present-and-future-of-wpf anschau finde ich nicht das das so rüberkommt. (ist von einem Microsoft Developer)

Zitate von der Seite:


> - WPF is a critical technology for many key Microsoft applications
> - WPF is a technology relied upon by our customers for a large number of internal and for-sale applications.
> - WPF is alive and well, with plans underway for the next version.


----------



## D-DNRN (1 Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube eher man kann sowas auch nicht verallgemeinern:
Es ist viel entscheidender WIE man diese unterschiedlichen Technologien einsetzt und verknüpft als das man Sie verwendet. 

SPS-Programmieren braucht man sicher nicht zu erklären wie viel Müll sich in wenigen Zeilen Programmcode verstecken lässt (den anderen erst Recht nicht ) und das es oft mit der Hälfte der Zeilen 5 x so schnell läuft. So wird's auch mit dem TIA sein.
Gerade .Net ist ja ein riesiger Klumpen "ich teste mich selbst" Code um den man an manchen Stellen auch mal drumherum Coden könnte. ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Habe aus einer anonymen Siemens Quelle die Info das die Vipa Steuerungen weiterhin mit TIA Projektiert/Programmiert werden können.
> 
> Auch die Siemens 318 soll natürlich funktionieren.



War heute auf der Vorstellung des TIA für Solution Partner! Dort hieß es, die 318 wird definitiv nicht mehr enthalten sein (und war Sie in der Vorgeführten Version auch nicht!)


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2010)

Das heißt dann praktisch, das sich Step7 -> TIA dann mehr oder weniger genau so verhält wie Step5 -> Step7.
Nur, das hier die Hardwarebasis halbwegs gleich bleibt, jedenfalls für den Moment.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> War heute auf der Vorstellung des TIA für Solution Partner! Dort hieß es, die 318 wird definitiv nicht mehr enthalten sein (und war Sie in der Vorgeführten Version auch nicht!)



...nun sei mal nicht so zugeknöpft.. .. was gibt es denn, außer der 318er Story - noch zu berichten?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...nun sei mal nicht so zugeknöpft.. .. was gibt es denn, außer der 318er Story - noch zu berichten?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Was willste wissen?

- Die neuen Editoren und Oberfläche, muss Ich sagen haben schon  begeistert, aber ohne 2 Monitore, lässt sich wohl nur noch bei der IBN arbeiten, im Büro solltens schon 2 sein.

- Safety ist nun echt gut integriert, wirkt nicht mehr nur so einfach drübergestülpt.

- Import ab Step7 V5.4 möglich, Wincc 7.0 und Flexible 2008, zurück-export aber nicht!

- Und SCL ist nun endlich weitaus intuitiver benutzbar.

- Bei WinCC und Flexible wurde bis jetzt nur das Engineering vereint. (unter der Haube laufen noch die Runtimes von Flexible 2008 und WinCC V7)

alles in allem, ein schönes Stück Software, aber ersetzten wirds Step7 wohl erst auf lange Zeit gesehen!


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2010)

Kann man denn noch mehrere Projekte/Bausteine usw. in einer Umgebung aufmachen und vergleichen oder öffnet sich dann immer ein komplett
neues TIA-Fenster?

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Dezember 2010)

nee, es gehen mehrere auf! man kann auch die Ansicht Teilen, so das man 2 nebeneinander hat, oder einen auf einen anderen Schirm ziehen. Aber das geht ja auch schon in 10.5.

Auch nicht schlecht finde Ich, sobald man Online ist, sieht man sofort anhand von einem grünen kreis am Baustein, ob Online und Offline identisch sind! Und wenn man die Bausteine in Unterordnen hat (ja dies ist möglich ;-) ) Sieht man anhand des Kreises ob alle Bausteine im Ordner gleich den Online Bausteinen sind!


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht finde Ich, sobald man Online ist, sieht man sofort anhand von einem grünen kreis am Baustein, ob Online und Offline identisch sind!


darauf warte ich schon lange ...

Fehlt noch die Bausteinkonsistenzprüfung im Hintergrund. Also, dass die Bausteine, die nochmals neu übersetzt werden müssten, dass die auch irgendwie (in dem Fall rot) markiert werden.


----------



## rudi_ratlos (8 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> War heute auf der Vorstellung des TIA für Solution Partner! Dort hieß es, die 318 wird definitiv nicht mehr enthalten sein (und war Sie in der Vorgeführten Version auch nicht!)


bedeutet dies dann das Ende der kompatiblen VIPA-CPUs?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> bedeutet dies dann das Ende der kompatiblen VIPA-CPUs?


 
Nicht nur deren Ende.

Es wären ja dann ALLE Siemens - CPUs ohne MMC betroffen (also "die Breiten").

Vermutlich lassen sich diese eben nicht von den Kompatiblen unterscheiden und müssen deshalb ebenfalls sterben. Finde ich persönlich nicht i.o. - da es ja kein wirklicher Generationswechsel wie z.B. S5 -> S7 ist.

Und ich denke von den Breiten laufen noch genug da draußen - also wieder nix mit einem sauberen Schnitt in der Software.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, dass die Alten und Kompatiblen ein Fall für STEP7 "Classic" sind.


----------



## rudi_ratlos (8 Dezember 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Nicht nur deren Ende.
> 
> Es wären ja dann ALLE Siemens - CPUs ohne MMC betroffen (also "die Breiten").
> 
> ...


 
wie sollte man sich dann zur zeit verhalten, wenn man neue Projekte plant? ist es vertretbar, noch VIPA einzusetzen oder muß man befürchten, daß es in 2-3 Jahren nur noch mit Aufwand möglich sein wird, die Anlagen zu warten?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> wie sollte man sich dann zur zeit verhalten, wenn man neue Projekte plant? ist es vertretbar, noch VIPA einzusetzen oder muß man befürchten, daß es in 2-3 Jahren nur noch mit Aufwand möglich sein wird, die Anlagen zu warten?



Der eine oder andere erinnert sich vielleicht noch daran, 
wie sich der große Personalcomputer-Marktführer IBM Ende
der 80er mit *patentierter Technologie* die Mitbewerber aus 
dem Pelz schütteln wollte ...

Nach meiner Meinung sind die Automatisierer gar nicht so 
von Siemens abhängig, wie das immer wieder mal gerne 
dargestellt wird.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

*Neee..*

Step 7 5.5 wirds ja auch noch Jahre geben und Supported werden war die Aussage die es gestern gab. Da ja auch die alten CPUs noch gewartet werden müssen. Ich glaube von den CPUs gingen alle irgendwann ab 2007.

Vielleicht kann ja auch Vipa mit einem Firmware Update dann was machen, so das diese als 317 erkannt wird!


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja auch Vipa mit einem Firmware Update dann was machen, so das diese als 317 erkannt wird!



oder als 319, auf alle Fälle sollte das doch deren "Hackergeist" entfachen. 

Wenn man sich überlegt, wieviele heut noch mit S5 arbeiten (müssen),

dann ist das eine Übergangszeit von 5-10 Jahren, vorausgesetzt für die
V5.5 gibt es dann ich schön alle HSPs für die neuen CPUs, sonst wäre
es schlecht.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> oder als 319, auf alle Fälle sollte das doch deren "Hackergeist" entfachen.
> 
> Wenn man sich überlegt, wieviele heut noch mit S5 arbeiten (müssen),
> 
> ...



Das neue CPU Typen auch noch von 5.5 unterstütz werden glaub Ich eher nicht. Da ja AWL wegfallen soll (und bei der 1200er auch nicht dabei ist) werden die dann wohl mit 5.5 auch nicht mehr gehen. Der SCL Compiler erzeugt ja bei der 1200er glaub schon keinen AWL Code mehr, sondern Maschinencode für den Microprozessor. Wenn das dann bei einem 300er bzw. 400er Nachfolger auch so kommt, kann ja der ganze AWL Interpreter auf der CPU weggelassen werden (wenn KOP/FUP auch compiliert wird!)


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Da ja AWL wegfallen soll ...



Ich denke, du warst bei der Präsentation? 
Wurde da diese - für Viele - sehr wichtige
Frage nicht gestellt?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich denke, du warst bei der Präsentation?
> Wurde da diese - für Viele - sehr wichtige
> Frage nicht gestellt?
> 
> ...



Für die 300er und 400er gibts AWL, über einen potentielen Nachfolger Dieser CPUs gabs noch nichts offizielles!


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Für die 300er und 400er gibts AWL, über einen potentielen Nachfolger Dieser CPUs gabs noch nichts offizielles!



Also halten wir mal fest, mit dem neuen Portal geht AWL für die 300,400!
Über die neuen CPUs (<>300,<>400) gilt, nichts genaues weiß man nicht!
Neue CPUs, und kein AWL -> Investitionsschutz hinüber, wäre komisch.
Btw. die 1200er sind mir momentan egal.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## testuser (8 Dezember 2010)

kenne mich vipa gar nicht aus, habe nur auf deren homepage gesehen, dass sie auch eine programmiersoftware anbieten.

warum kann man die nicht einsetzen?!?


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 Dezember 2010)

rudi_ratlos schrieb:


> bedeutet dies dann das Ende der kompatiblen VIPA-CPUs?



ich habe diese Frage heute jemandem von Vipa gefragt. Er meinte, das die Entwicklung schon dabei ist sich etwas anderes zurecht zu legen. Es werden die Vipa CPUs mit dem Portal geben (so seine Aussage)


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2010)

testuser schrieb:


> kenne mich vipa gar nicht aus, habe nur auf deren homepage gesehen, dass sie auch eine programmiersoftware anbieten.
> 
> warum kann man die nicht einsetzen?!?



kann man, hat aber bei weitem nicht dem Funktionsumfang wie das echte STEP7. 

Frank


----------



## testuser (8 Dezember 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> kann man, hat aber bei weitem nicht dem Funktionsumfang wie das echte STEP7.
> 
> Frank



sollte vipa nicht eher hier ansetzen, anstatt irgendwelcher "hackergeister" zu beschwören. kann siemens schon verstehen wenn sie das unterbinden wollen. 

man kann schließlich auch nicht den mazda mit dem bmw-schlüssel starten und dann alle funktionen des bmw haben wollen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

testuser schrieb:


> sollte vipa nicht eher hier ansetzen, anstatt irgendwelcher "hackergeister" zu beschwören. kann siemens schon verstehen wenn sie das unterbinden wollen.
> 
> man kann schließlich auch nicht den mazda mit dem bmw-schlüssel starten und dann alle funktionen des bmw haben wollen.



Nicht Siemens SPS mit eigener Software gibts ja schon wie Sand am mehr, Ich denke bei Vipa ist das große Plus die Siemens kompatibilität! Wenn Sie das fallen lassen und alles nur noch mit einer eigen Software geht, glaub Ich nicht das noch jemand groß Vipa einsetzen wird....


----------



## testuser (8 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Nicht Siemens SPS mit eigener Software gibts ja schon wie Sand am mehr, Ich denke bei *Vipa ist das große Plus die Siemens kompatibilität*! Wenn Sie das fallen lassen und alles nur noch mit einer eigen Software geht, glaub Ich nicht das noch jemand groß Vipa einsetzen wird....



den ersten teil kann ich leider nicht deuten.

aber da muss man sich auch fragen was ist das plus für siemens??? man hat nur einen mitbewerber der es sich ziemlich einfach macht. und den will man den zugang zu S7 verwehren, mehr als verständlich aus siemenssicht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, wenn Vipa nicht mehr versucht Siemens kompatribel zu sein, sondern jetzt auf eine eigene Software setzt glaub Ich nicht das Sie damit erfolg haben. SPSen mit eigener Software (nicht Siemens) gibt es ja schon genug (B&R, AB, Bosch, SEW, ...)

Natürlich ist es aus Siemenssicht verständlich, aber glaube das war bestimmt nicht das Hauptanliegen für TIA. Sonst hätten Sie ja schon vor Jahren anfangen können z.B. die Kommunikation zw. CPU und Programmiergerät zu verschlüsseln!


----------



## Rauchegger (8 Dezember 2010)

Ich sag nur eins dazu, Ihr seit viel zu unflexible und pessimistisch und zieht alles durch den dreck.... wartet ab versucht es und gewöhnt euch daran....

Und Vipa CPU´s gehen auch mit TIA V11 noch....

Versucht mal RSEnterprise von Rockwell und diese super TIA was die haben... dann vergöttert Ihr das Siemens Portal V11

vonwegen Hardwarefresser... dass können der Programme soll steigen aber die Hardware anforderungen sollen gleich bleiben...  ha wo lebt Ihr?

Nur éins was wirklich noch nervt ist, dass man keine einzelnen Bausteine bei der S7 1200 laden kann und das laden nur im Stopp Betrieb möglich ist, wenn das noch ausgebessert wird sage Ich Hut ab vor dem TIA V11  

lg Jürgen

fg 
Jürgen


----------



## IBFS (8 Dezember 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> Versucht mal RSEnterprise von Rockwell und diese super TIA was die haben...



...vor allem die tollen Fenster, die jedesmal aufgehen, wenn man was reinschreiben will, und "rausklicken" muss damit diese wieder zugehen... und CTRL-X,C,V geht auch nur bedingt - 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins dazu, Ihr seit viel zu unflexible und pessimistisch und zieht alles durch den dreck.... wartet ab versucht es und gewöhnt euch daran....
> 
> Und Vipa CPU´s gehen auch mit TIA V11 noch....
> 
> ...


 

Mein lieber Freund, dafür das die Siemens Software so viel Geld in 
Anschaffung und Wartung kostet, läuft das Verdammt beschissen.
Ich werde das nie Vergöttern, nur weil es da welche gibt die noch
schlechter sind.
Ich habe auch Software auf meinen Rechner die auch sehr Leistungs-
fähig ist und eine menge kann, aber rund läuft.
Außerdem geh mal davon aus das die Änderungen im TIA Portal zur 
jetzigen Software sehr gering sind, es wird nur ein bischen Bunter
und lässt sich in der Praxis, draußen an der Maschine nicht mehr
vernünftig bedienen. Da an der Maschine kein Platz ist für zwei
22" Monitore.

Zeige mir doch mal eine Software von Siemens, die nicht etliche
SP und HF hat, bis Sie wirklich halbwegs brauchbar war. Aufgrund
der langjährigen Erfahrung mit Siemens, kannst du dir sicher sein
das dieses Monster uns einige Haare kosten wird.


----------



## MSB (9 Dezember 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins dazu, Ihr seit viel zu unflexible und pessimistisch und zieht alles durch den dreck.... wartet ab versucht es und gewöhnt euch daran....
> Wenn du von unflexible das un weglässt, dann hast du genau den Grund für die entsprechenden Reaktionen.
> Selbst den Übergang von Step5 -> Step7 könnte man als Grund für diesen Pessimismus heranziehen.
> 
> ...



Siehe Anmerkungen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2010)

Rauchegger schrieb:


> Nur éins was wirklich noch nervt ist, dass man keine einzelnen Bausteine bei der S7 1200 laden kann und das laden nur im Stopp Betrieb möglich ist, wenn das noch ausgebessert wird sage Ich Hut ab vor dem TIA V11


 
Das kommt mit dem ersten SP und den V2 CPUs


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Das kommt mit dem ersten SP und den V2 CPUs


Hast Du da eine entsprechende Information oder soll das nun ein Witz sein?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hast Du da eine entsprechende Information oder soll das nun ein Witz sein?



Nee das stimmt, mit firmware V2 soll das laden im Run möglich sein


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (9 Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was der neue Graph-Compiler erzeugt, auch direkt Maschinencode?


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hast Du da eine entsprechende Information oder soll das nun ein Witz sein?


 
Sagt die interne Roadmap ;-)


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Sagt die interne Roadmap ;-)


mir schwebt das Bild einer langen Salami vor Augen, deren erste hauchzarte Scheibchen nun angeschnitten sind.


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2010)

Zumindestens sagt sie, das 5.5 noch nicht verschwunden ist und Mitte nächsten Jahres alles 64-Bit tauglich ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Meine Roadmap sagt mir, dass Protool nichtmal 32-Bit-tauglich ist (unter Win7). Also kommt bei mir TIA in der Sekunde, als es für 64 Bit freigegeben wird, auf einen Win7/64-Rechner. Und V5.5 landet im XP-Mode. Mit Protool zusammen, und dann war da noch son Nachfolger, der wird auch dahin verbannt. Mal nachlesen, ob Protool mit V5.5 verträglich ist - sonst gibts halt noch eine VM mit V5.4 extra dafür. Und natürlich den CP5711. Wenn mir nur endlich mal jemand sagen kann, wie die Roadmap vom XP-Mode aussieht. Wenn XP offiziell in drei Jahren stirbt.


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2010)

Da hast du was falsch verstanden, auch alle jetzt verfügbaren Softwarepakete werden dann 64-Bit tauglich sein.
Auch flexible wird nächstes Jahr noch auf 64-Bit laufen.
Für Protool gibt es hier nat. nichts mehr.


----------



## o.s.t. (9 Dezember 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> ....5.5 noch nicht verschwunden ist und Mitte nächsten Jahres *alles* 64-Bit tauglich ist.


"alles" =Step7 V5.5 *und* TIA V11 für 64 Bit ? - oder *nur *TIA V11 ?

falls auch Step 7 V5.5, wie "sicher" ist das ?......

o.s.t.


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2010)

ALLES!
5.5, Graph,PLCsim,SCL,Teleservice, Safety.
Kommt über SP.

Also keine Panik, die vorhandene Software kann schon noch über einen längeren Zeitraum verwendet werden. Ich denke das TIA Portal kommt indirekt über neue CPUs und neue Panels (die ja def. nur mit dem Portal projektiert werden können).

Wie sicher das ist?
So ist zumindest die jetzige Planung bei Siemens.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Dezember 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Für Protool gibt es hier nat. nichts mehr.


 
@Perfektionist:
Für Siemens gibt es doch ProTool und bestimmt auch die gute alte S5 gar nicht mehr. Auf lange Sicht wird hier die VM sicher die einzige Möglichkeit bleiben. Wenn Siemens Protool 64Bit-fähig machen würde dann gäbe es ja gar keinen Grund mehr mit Flex zu arbeiten ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Da hast du was falsch verstanden, auch alle jetzt verfügbaren Softwarepakete werden dann 64-Bit tauglich sein.
> Auch flexible wird nächstes Jahr noch auf 64-Bit laufen.
> Für Protool gibt es hier nat. nichts mehr.


Mein Denkansatz war: Protool funktioniert nicht gescheit in der Win7/32-Umgebung. Unter Win7/64 womöglich gar nicht mehr. Ergo: Protool-->XP-Mode. Was tut Protool dort allein? Bei mir jedenfalls nichts. Ergo: V5.5-->XP-Mode. Wenn nun V5.5 im Gastsystem, brauch ich das dann noch auf dem Hostsystem? Ergo wandert alles alte ins Gastsystem, und auf dem Hostsystem fange ich mit TIA ganz frisch neu an.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mein Denkansatz war: Protool funktioniert nicht gescheit in der Win7/32-Umgebung. Unter Win7/64 womöglich gar nicht mehr. Ergo: Protool-->XP-Mode. Was tut Protool dort allein? Bei mir jedenfalls nichts. Ergo: V5.5-->XP-Mode. Wenn nun V5.5 im Gastsystem, brauch ich das dann noch auf dem Hostsystem? Ergo wandert alles alte ins Gastsystem, und auf dem Hostsystem fange ich mit TIA ganz frisch neu an.


 
Darauf wird es wohl nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand rauslaufen...

Du hast bloss noch vergessen zu erwähnen das man das gute alte WinCC flexible auch noch auf das Gastsystem packen muss! (für den Fall wo die zugehörige SPS nicht zum Portal passt, aber schon Flex im Einsatz war)

Und genau das Szenario wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Du hast bloss noch vergessen zu erwähnen das man das gute alte WinCC flexible auch noch auf das Gastsystem packen muss!


Entschuldigung, das hab ich ein wenig zwischen die Zeilen verschoben:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mit Protool zusammen, und dann war da *noch son Nachfolger*, der wird auch dahin verbannt.





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ergo wandert *alles alte* ins Gastsystem, ...


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mal nachlesen, ob Protool mit V5.5 verträglich ist - sonst gibts halt noch eine VM mit V5.4 extra dafür.


gefunden: 


Perfektionist schrieb:


> laut der Verträglichkeitsliste ist V5.5 mit Protool verträglich. Unter *XP*.


Fehlt mir also nur noch der 5711. Kann ich also schon heute mal beginnen, mir den Sandkasten für das alte Zeug aufzubauen und mich schonmal frühzeitig daran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Dezember 2010)

Anders gesehen:

Normal lernt man doch im Sandkasten das laufen...

... also gehört da eigentlich nur das TIA Portal rein ROFLMAO


----------



## D-DNRN (9 Dezember 2010)

Mal 'ne kleine Fragte am Rande für die, die schon das TIA V11 gesehen haben:
Gibts da denn endlich mal eine Möglichkeit die Aktualwerte zu sichern und einen DB einzuspielen ohne alle Produktionsdaten zu verlieren?
Das macht mir mittlerweile fast am meisten Ärger bzw. kostet immer wieder viel Zeit und geht bei Unachtsamkeit daneben ...

Wenn schon so eine schöne (bunte Bildchen!) Anzeige des Konsistenzstandes der Bausteine vorhanden ist sollte doch das DB gefrickel irgendwie in einem modernen Programm zu handeln sein?

Hat diese Frage schon mal jemand von Siemens beantwortet bekommen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Dezember 2010)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> Mal 'ne kleine Fragte am Rande für die, die schon das TIA V11 gesehen haben:
> Gibts da denn endlich mal eine Möglichkeit die Aktualwerte zu sichern und einen DB einzuspielen ohne alle Produktionsdaten zu verlieren?
> Das macht mir mittlerweile fast am meisten Ärger bzw. kostet immer wieder viel Zeit und geht bei Unachtsamkeit daneben ...
> 
> ...



Warum? Das geht dich auch mit step 7 5.5 schon, einfach db von steuerung laden, aendern und wieder hochladen.


----------



## Paule (9 Dezember 2010)

D-DNRN schrieb:


> Gibts da denn endlich mal eine Möglichkeit die Aktualwerte zu sichern und einen DB einzuspielen ohne alle Produktionsdaten zu verlieren?





Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Warum? Das geht dich auch mit step 7 5.5 schon, einfach db von steuerung laden, aendern und wieder hochladen.


Ich glaube D-DNRN meint Instanzdatenbausteine.
Aber ob das in V11 besser wird kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube D-DNRN meint Instanzdatenbausteine.
> Aber ob das in V11 besser wird kann ich nicht sagen.


Das kann gar nicht besser werden. Nicht, wenn die DB so strukturiert bleiben, wie sie es sind. Ein Ausweg aus diesem Aktualwertedilemma kann erst geschaffen werden, wenn jede Variable aus dem DB eine zusätzliche Identifikationsnummer bekäme, sodass die CPU in der Lage wäre, anhand der Identifikationsnummern die Werte vom alten DB in den neuen DB zu übertragen. Ggf. gepaart mit einem Datentypkennzeichen. Dass man auch mal einen Datentyp von INT schadlos in DINT oder REAL wandeln kann. Wenn dann auch noch die Visu diese Identifikationsnummern zur Laufzeit zum Auffinden der Variablen nutzen würde, dann wäre ein Riesenschritt in Richtung totale Integration gemacht.

@rs-plc-aa: TIA in den Sandkasten wäre zum laufen lernen schon richtig. Aber ich hoffe (und bete auch), dass sowas wie Flex2004 nicht nochmal passiert. Aber vielleicht würde ich anders drüber denken, hätte ich beim Launch von S7 und Protool in der ersten Reihe gesessen. Bei beiden gab es wohl jeweils nach der Version 1 auch einen etwas härteren Schnitt, soweit ich das am Rande so richtig mitbekommen hab. Nagut, vielleicht ist ja wenigstens das TIA-WinCC nun auch aus diesen Kinderschuhen raus. So hoffe ich wenigstens. Und wenn es entgegen meiner Erwartung nicht zum produktiven Arbeiten taugen sollte, so reaktiviere ich halt die alte Partition mit V5.5 wieder :..(


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> @rs-plc-aa: TIA in den Sandkasten wäre zum laufen lernen schon richtig. Aber ich hoffe (und bete auch), dass sowas wie Flex2004 nicht nochmal passiert. Aber vielleicht würde ich anders drüber denken, hätte ich beim Launch von S7 und Protool in der ersten Reihe gesessen. Bei beiden gab es wohl jeweils nach der Version 1 auch einen etwas härteren Schnitt, soweit ich das am Rande so richtig mitbekommen hab. Nagut, vielleicht ist ja wenigstens das TIA-WinCC nun auch aus diesen Kinderschuhen raus. So hoffe ich wenigstens. Und wenn es entgegen meiner Erwartung nicht zum produktiven Arbeiten taugen sollte, so reaktiviere ich halt die alte Partition mit V5.5 wieder :..(


 
... und wenn das viele nicht in Ihrer "Freizeit" testen würden dann würden das wohl auch nicht mehr die meisten Chefs so "entspannt" sehen...

Stell dir mal vor das ließt einer von Siemens *ich hoffe dass sich flex 2004 nicht wiederholt* -> Er wird denken: Er hofft zwar, aber rechnet schon mal mit dem Schlimmsten!

Mal *vorausgesetzt *TIA-Portal läuft auf anhieb so dass es für Produktivzwecke geeignet ist -> dann ist für mich das nächste Kriterium wieviel es von der Alten/Bisherigen Software ersetzen kann. Es ist doch schon mühselig genug darauf achten zu müssen seinen PC immer schön am laufen zu halten - dann auch noch dieser ganze VM-Kram ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHH...

Wenn einem das diese Marketing Gurus vorführen mit VM u. Co. dann unterschätzen die in der Regel selbst dass die ja damit nicht arbeiten müssen sondern nur theoretisch beweisen dass es praktisch funktionieren müsste!

Ich denke wir sollten jetzt mal abwarten und schauen wie das in echt ist denn für eine "TIA-Portal Wunschliste" ist es nun schon etwas spät.


----------



## D-DNRN (9 Dezember 2010)

An der TIA-Portal-Wunschliste hatte ich schon mitgearbeitet aber was hilft das wenn Siemens doch nur das tut was Sie selbst für das Beste halten. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie denn ein Projekt mit TIA auf einem aktuellen Rechner läuft wenn es klassisch jetzt schon im GB bereich läuft.

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, mit TIA10.5 und S7-1200 kann man seine Haustürklingel programmieren aber für den täglichen Einsatz, wenn es etwas größer wird, bisher leider noch nicht praktikabel. Ich lass mich natürlich baldmöglichst eines besseren belehren wenn die V11 mal an meinen Fingern ist. 

Was mir allerdings absolut gefällt: Die Variablen NUR NOCH Symbolisch ansprechen zu können und das auch im HMI immer synchron gehalten wird (auf welche Art auch immer) ist der erste Weg in eine bessere Welt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht besser werden. Nicht, wenn die DB so strukturiert bleiben, wie sie es sind. Ein Ausweg aus diesem Aktualwertedilemma kann erst geschaffen werden, wenn jede Variable aus dem DB eine zusätzliche Identifikationsnummer bekäme, sodass die CPU in der Lage wäre, anhand der Identifikationsnummern die Werte vom alten DB in den neuen DB zu übertragen. Ggf. gepaart mit einem Datentypkennzeichen. Dass man auch mal einen Datentyp von INT schadlos in DINT oder REAL wandeln kann. Wenn dann auch noch die Visu diese Identifikationsnummern zur Laufzeit zum Auffinden der Variablen nutzen würde, dann wäre ein Riesenschritt in Richtung totale Integration gemacht.



Kann schon sein das sowas kommt (fuer die neuen Steuerungen). Es gibt ja jetzt schon DBs welche nur sybilisch addressierbar sind, und Wincc runtimes sollen nach änderungen auf der cpu auch ohne neue uebertragung noch laufen, daraus folgt, das wincc ja diese dbs auch nich absolut addresieren kann, viel. Hat da ja dann jedes datenwort eine id oder ähnliches...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Dezember 2010)

Was ich im Moment noch als grossen Nachteil sehe ist das WinCC noch aus 2 versch. Runtimes besteht, da gibt es zB in der grossen WinCc Version immer noch keine Datentypen fuer z.B. Datetime oder string. Auch ist das addressmultiplexen a la flexible nur in der Flexible Runtime moeglich.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Kann schon sein das sowas kommt (fuer die neuen Steuerungen). Es gibt ja jetzt schon DBs welche nur sybilisch addressierbar sind, und Wincc runtimes sollen nach änderungen auf der cpu auch ohne neue uebertragung noch laufen, daraus folgt, das wincc ja diese dbs auch nich absolut addresieren kann, viel. Hat da ja dann jedes datenwort eine id oder ähnliches...


Du versetzt mich in freudige Erwartung. Ich konnte mir bis jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass soetwas bereits in Ansätzen verwirklicht werden würde.


----------



## Bitverbieger (9 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich war heute bei  der Vorstellung von TIA V11 bei Simens in Mülheim.
Da sind einige gut Ansätze zu erkennen, aber bis alle Komponeten im Portal integriert sind und man alles durchgängig nutzen kann,wird es noch eine Weile
dauern. Bei der Präsentation kam öfters die Meldung Speicher wird knapp, also stellt euch auf eine Menge Arbeitsspeicher für die PGs ein.
Aber folgende Eckwerte sind klar:
Hardwareunterstützung der 300/400 Komponenten die im Katalog CA01 10/07
aufgeführt wurden, AWL ist vorhanden sowie die guten alten S5 Timer bleiben
bei den 300/400 erhalten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Dezember 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Du versetzt mich in freudige Erwartung. Ich konnte mir bis jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass soetwas bereits in Ansätzen verwirklicht werden würde.



Sind halt aber nur Vermutungen... Wie die das letztendlich realisiert haben wird man sehen müssen...


----------



## D-DNRN (10 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Es gibt ja jetzt schon DBs welche nur sybilisch addressierbar sind, und Wincc runtimes sollen nach änderungen auf der cpu auch ohne neue uebertragung noch laufen, daraus folgt, das wincc ja diese dbs auch nich absolut addresieren kann, viel. Hat da ja dann jedes datenwort eine id oder ähnliches...


Wo gibt's das?

In der 1200 mit den passenden Panels kann ich das machen, da kannst du einfach so die Namen der Variablen überall im Programm ändern und die HMI weiss immer noch wo die zu finden sind, wird halt alles ständig synchronisiert.
Nachteil ist da halt, dass man immer alles komplett übertragen muss da die Adressen ja erst beim Übersetzen festgelegt werden UND man kann NICHT mehr absolut auf eine Variable im DB zugreifen da diese ja jederzeit woanders stehen kann. Die werden dort tatsächlich umorganisiert, einzelne Bits z.B. zu Bytes zusammengefasst abgelegt. 

Wenn man sich aber mal eine Zeit damit beschäftigt hat, ist das überhaupt kein Problem da man ja immer einfach über den Namen dran kommt. 
Alternativ lassen sich in der 1200 ja noch DB im klassischen Style anlegen (wers braucht ;-))


----------



## Pikador (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
  mal eine Frage. 
  Eine mittel große Anlage bei uns. 12 CPU’s in einem Projekt. Die Anlage soll um zwei weitere erweitert werden. Die zwölf „alten“ werden von V11 nicht unterstützt und die zwei „neuen“ werden von 5.5 nicht unterstützt. Was mache ich?
  Ich glaube ich setze zum ersten Mal VIPA CPU‘s ein


  Die Kompatibilität von V11 zu „älteren“ Steuerungen ist bei uns ein großes Thema. Ich finde Siemens sollte da etwas flexibler sein und von Anfang an Klarheit schaffen. Wir haben noch viele S5 Steuerungen. Viele HMI Panels die nicht mit WinCC flex. Kompatibel sind. Und jetzt noch die neue Software, wo im Moment keiner genau weißt mit welcher Hardware sie Funktioniert! Werden eigentlich alle Panels die mit WinCC flex. „laufen“ auch mit V11 funktionieren?
  Ich mache sehr viel mit SIMOTION. Dort gibt es kein AWL und keine absolute Adressierung. Finde ich auch besser so. Ich würde sehr begrüßen wenn ST (Vielleich noch mit objektorientieren Erweiterungen   oder sogar als eine echte objektorientiere Hochsprache) für die neuen Steuerungen zur Verfügung stünde. 
  Ich habe vor einigen Monaten mit einem Siemens Vertreter gesprochen. Er meinte, dass 2011 Siemens neue Steuerungen rausbringen wird. S7 1300. Die Serie soll zwischen S7300 und S7400 angesiedelt werden. Die beiden sollen aber weiterhin  angeboten werden. Weißt vielleicht jemand etwas genaueres?
  Viele Grüße


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Dezember 2010)

Pikador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage.
> Eine mittel große Anlage bei uns. 12 CPU’s in einem Projekt. Die Anlage soll um zwei weitere erweitert werden. Die zwölf „alten“ werden von V11 nicht unterstützt und die zwei „neuen“ werden von 5.5 nicht unterstützt. Was mache ich?
> Ich glaube ich setze zum ersten Mal VIPA CPU‘s ein



Ich war auch auf einer Vorstellung der Neuheiten der Messe. Dort wurde uns erklärt das 5.5 par. zu der V11 existiert und weiterentwickelt wird. Also keine Panik ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Dezember 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ich war auch auf einer Vorstellung der Neuheiten der Messe. Dort wurde uns erklärt das 5.5 par. zu der V11 existiert und weiterentwickelt wird. Also keine Panik ...



Also auf der Vorstellung des TIA-Portals wurde gesagt, das auf jeden Fall noch eine 64 Bit Version von 5.5 rauskommt, aber ansonsten wird es wahrscheinlich keine großartigen Änderungen mehr geben.


----------



## offliner (13 Dezember 2010)

Beim TIA Portal wird die Hardware unterstützt, die seit 10/2007 im Hardware-Katalog war/ist. Ich verstehe den Schritt durchaus. Einerseits beschweren sich alle, wie mächtig die Siemens Software ist, aber trotzdem wollen alle am Liebsten noch S5 mit dem Portal programmieren. Irgendwo muss man einfach einen Schnitt machen...


----------



## Pikador (13 Dezember 2010)

Wird die 5.5 die neuen Steuerungen auch unterstützen?
Für die "alten" S7300 kann ich die V11 wohl vergessen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Dezember 2010)

Pikador schrieb:


> Wird die 5.5 die neuen Steuerungen auch unterstützen?
> Für die "alten" S7300 kann ich die V11 wohl vergessen.



Also S7 300/400 Nachfolger gibts ja offiziell noch keine, aber auf der Veranstaltung war zu hören, das dies wohl in Planung ist, und diese dann nur noch mit dem Portal zu programmieren sind!


----------



## Pikador (13 Dezember 2010)

> Also S7 300/400 Nachfolger gibts ja offiziell noch keine, aber auf der  Veranstaltung war zu hören, das dies wohl in Planung ist, und diese dann  nur noch mit dem Portal zu programmieren sind!



Na Toll! 
Dann kann ich die Anlgen mit den neuen Steuerungen nicht erweitern. Die alten können mit V11 nicht programmiert werden. Es ist gleiche Theater wie bei der Umstellung von S5 auf S7 oder von Protool auf WinCC Flex.
Das heißt für mich, V11 macht nur bei neuen Anlagen einen Sinn!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Dezember 2010)

Pikador schrieb:


> Na Toll!
> Dann kann ich die Anlgen mit den neuen Steuerungen nicht erweitern. Die alten können mit V11 nicht programmiert werden. Es ist gleiche Theater wie bei der Umstellung von S5 auf S7 oder von Protool auf WinCC Flex.
> Das heißt für mich, V11 macht nur bei neuen Anlagen einen Sinn!



Erst mal warten bis es einen Nachfolger gibt....


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Erst mal warten bis es einen Nachfolger gibt....


 
Erstens das und zweitens die "kompatiblen" im Auge behalten...

Wenn es ihnen gelingen sollte das Portal zu erobern dann könnten auch gleich wieder die älteren S7 Steuerungen "freigeschaltet" werden - so als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit quasi. Man muss nur genug Druck ausüben.

Wie gesagt - ich habe absolut keinen Bedarf an noch so einer riesen Siemens-Software wenn ich nicht dadurch andere Softwaren einsparen kann!


----------



## Bitverbieger (13 Dezember 2010)

Ich vermute aus meinen Geprächen, das die 300/400er weiterlaufen.
Auch wurde gesagt von meinem Siemens-Mann dases wohl noch durchaus 2 Jahre dauern kann bis das TIA Portal rundrum einsetzbar ist. Solage nicht die weiteren Module startklar sind braucht mann sich über einen Wechsel keine Gedanken machen, wobei ich gerne mal aus Neugierde dieses TIA Portal selber testen würde.


----------



## offliner (14 Dezember 2010)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> wobei ich gerne mal aus Neugierde dieses TIA Portal selber testen würde.


Wenn ihr einen Update Vertrag (Professional) habt, dann kommt das TIA Portal automatisch zusätzlich zu Step7 V5.5, dann kannst Du damit mal rumspielen (läuft parallel zu V5.5). Ist wohl auch so von Siemens gedacht...


----------

